# Latest Cigar Replica Pen



## MartinPens (Nov 9, 2011)

Trying a new method with new inner parts. Liking it a lot. I still have kinks to work out.

Pen body is Hawaiian Koa. Ash is buckeye.

Enjoy!

Martin
All images are ©MartinPens


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 9, 2011)

HO-LY-CRAP!!! Wow Martin!! This one is amazingly over the top!!!! I LOOVVVEEE THIS!!!! And the new inner parts look great!!!


----------



## Tom D (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazing work I am still looking for the smoke


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 9, 2011)

did you texture the burl or what? how'd you give it the rough ash look?


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Justin!
This one is really thin! I will likely go a bit thicker with the next one.

Martin


----------



## lorbay (Nov 9, 2011)

I love your ASH, ( I said ash) Lol

Lin.


----------



## Roos85 (Nov 9, 2011)

That pen looks FANTASTIC!!! Nice work.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow...so realistic!


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 9, 2011)

Another over the top job!! I'm saving my cigar labels just for these!!


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome looking pen!  The ash is very realistic...looks like you cast real cigar ash in resin.  Looks like the last photo has a fingerprint on the gold hardware...might wanna re-take that one.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW so realistic that I started to reach for my lighter.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 9, 2011)

Gilrock said:
			
		

> Awesome looking pen!  The ash is very realistic...looks like you cast real cigar ash in resin.  Looks like the last photo has a fingerprint on the gold hardware...might wanna re-take that one.



Wow, your right. The last photo has a really nice finger print! Doh!!
Thanks for letting me know.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## el_d (Nov 9, 2011)

That totally kicks ash.....


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 9, 2011)

That pen is incredible. I have to agree with everyone, I thought that the ash was real, and that you had managed to cast it somehow.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I fixed the fingerprints and posted some additional photos. The last photo is the pen with the actual cigar I patterned it after (and whose label I used)


----------



## boxerman (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow very nice cigar. Would love to have one.


----------



## bricketts528 (Nov 9, 2011)

A very realistic cigar/pen!  I love the wood - it's a beautiful grain!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 10, 2011)

This belongs in a museum.


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 10, 2011)

So...when does class convene at your workshop????  :biggrin:

That, again, is very well done.

Tom


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think I could do a workshop on this yet. I'm still trying to get the process streamlined. But thanks for the comments - I'm working on another one now with a couple new methods. Hope to have it done and posted by the weekend.


----------

